# Seat unleashes cupra ‘sub8 performance pack’



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾SEAT launches new 'Sub8 Performance Pack' for Leon CUPRA 280 at £2,025
◾Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 tyres available too for £460 - £540 less than rival Renault charges for the same option
◾Also new and available to order on CUPRA 280: two coloured exterior packs - Black-Line and White-Line for £500, plus CUPRA bucket seats at £1,250








Fresh from its UK debut at the Goodwood Festival of Speed, SEAT has confirmed the price of the 'Sub8 Performance Pack' for its Leon CUPRA 280 flagship.

Fitted to the storming Leon CUPRA 280 which became the first front-wheel-drive car to dip under the elusive eight-minute Nürburgring Nordschleife lap time, the optional pack includes even more substantial brakes, specially-designed 19-inch alloy wheels in either black or orange and body-coloured side skirts for £2,025 including VAT.

Providing stopping power in keeping with the car's potency, the brake discs, at 370mm, are 30mm larger than on the standard car and include Brembo four piston callipers.








The CUPRA 280's VAQ electronically-controlled limited slip differential, already delivers impressive levels of grip. But, for those discerning owners seeking the ultimate, especially on track, semi-slick Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 tyres, which also featured on SEAT's fastest production car to date, are available for £460. Notably, £540 less than those available on hot hatch rival Mégane Renaultsport 275 Trophy.








Striking, with a high-quality interior and impressive levels of equipment, the Leon CUPRA 280 is effectively two cars in one. One minute, it's a docile, easy to live with coupé (SC), or practical five-door family car, capable of up to 44.1 mpg. The next, in CUPRA mode, it becomes a force to be reckoned with, hitting 62 mph from rest in just 5.7 seconds (DSG version).

Launch of CUPRA Black-Line and White-Line

As well as the eagerly-awaited Sub8 Performance Pack, SEAT also debuted its new CUPRA colour exterior packs at the Goodwood Festival of Speed.

Designed to add an extra dose of Latin flair to the already eye-catching lines of its Leon flagship, two shades will be available initially, labelled Black-Line and White-Line.

Costing £500 including VAT, the embellishments are available to order now, and include CUPRA 19-inch alloy wheels, door mirrors, CUPRA tailgate lettering and front grille surround all picked out in either hue, according to the chosen pack. Black rear side spoilers also feature, regardless of the pack colour. A further pack, Orange-Line, launches in SEAT dealers in December.

CUPRA bucket seats

Rounding off the array of option additions for the Leon CUPRA 280, is the arrival of figure-hugging CUPRA bucket seats. Sought-after by trackday aficionados in particular, the new front seats, priced at £1,250, feature a one-piece head restraint and come clad in black Alcantara with simil leather bolsters and white accents, with embossed CUPRA logo. The price also includes Winter Pack (heated front seats and headlight washer system with heated front washer nozzles).


----------



## k4rl (Sep 6, 2013)

Such a boring looking car compared to the mk2 Leon imo, very capable though I'm sure lol


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

^^ Agree with that. The back end is its most bland asset. They are supposed to be very good though.

I have a MK2 Leon FR170 as my daily driver and I love it! Still a great looking car IMO.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry guys, I have to disagree. The new one looks so much fresher. Never considered one before now but love the new one.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Was gonna say that will never do sub 8 quarter mile.......then i read the text lol

Looks great.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

For me it's the best looking Cupra to date. :car:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love that! Orange wheels on a black car - fabulous. 

Kind of reminds me of the promo shots of the R26-R.....


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

A mate of mine mentioned the new one to me. first time I've seen something like she was trying to describe. My mate reckons on 2 months to save her deposit and one months payment ._aint life great when you're single_. To be fair though she's always been loyal to Seat
Daz


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Think I'll stick wit my golf R 😎


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

bigmac3161 said:


> Think I'll stick wit my golf R &#55357;&#56846;


different beast though and I'm only a little bit jealous love the R. Do remember the lad from TASS or the Tactical vehicle crime unit turning one in to a coke can in Trafford park 






Its testament to the cars strength he walked away


----------

